# Firefox bindet CSS Datei nicht ein bei XHTML?



## onkelyves (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein HTML Document erstellt, funktioniert im IE auch super, nur im Firefox bindet der die CSS Datei nicht mit ein wenn ich die selbe URL aufrufe. Woran kann's liegen?
Laut W3C ist auch alles Valide. Hier der Code bis zum <body> Tag:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.1//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml11/DTD/xhtml11.dtd"><html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1" />
<link href="../../css/all.php" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen" />
<link href="../../css/mod_members.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" /></head>
```


----------



## Gumbo (20. Juni 2005)

Gibt es das betreffende Dokument oder ein entsprechendes Beispiel online zu betrachten? Aus dem Quelltextauszug kann ich keinen Fehler erkennen.


----------



## onkelyves (21. Juni 2005)

Das Ding läuft zur Zeit leider nur auf meinem lokalen Server und ich kann das auch schlecht online stellen da das eine sehr komplexe Anwendung ist...

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, dass wenn ich die erste Zeile weglasse, also die doctype definition, alles wunderbar funktioniert bis auf kleine Formatierungsfehler... 
Hat einer 'ne Idee, woran's liegen kann?


----------



## Gumbo (21. Juni 2005)

Diese unterschiedliche Interpretation der Style Sheets kann ich mir nur dadurch erklären, dass – falls der XHTML-Quellcode tatsächlich valide ist –  die beiden Browser in unterschiedlichen Darstellungsmodi arbeiten (vgl. Wikipedia – Quirks-Modus, Quirks mode and strict mode).

Übrigens ist es _nicht gestattet_, XHTML 1.1 als text/html auszuliefern. Wieso arbeitest du nicht mit HTML 4.01?


----------



## onkelyves (21. Juni 2005)

Juhu, es klappt. THX für euere Antworten. Lag gar nicht an dem HTML Doctype. 
Ich hab die CSS Dateien per PHP generiert und da wurden falsche Header gesendet, deshalb hat der Firefox die nicht gefressen.

Für die, die's interessiert, hier hab ich die Infos gefunden: http://www.carsten-protsch.de/zwischennetz/doctype/css_extern.html


----------

